# Tbolt left behind.



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I was browsing around on the rootzwiki forum and decided to venture in to the samsung galaxy S2 forum and behold I came across all the devs that used to create roms for the Tbolt are there. I think our development for this phone has come to a halt. I have till august for my upgrade. I might upgrade, but workshed is now deving for the Tbolt. Liquid roms, droidvicious, fabolous(Apex roms), Birdman,jdkernals, Imosyeon kernals,bamf, ect..
These are a few that I came across.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Even with most devs leaving I think we have a strong pool of Roms. I mean almost every ROM is in final stages or complete, most Bamf Roms are, and so are the liquid Roms. I think once we get a working ICS port, development will begin again, not much to port that hasnt already been made

Sent from my BAMF Mecha


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Even with most devs leaving I think we have a strong pool of Roms. I mean almost every ROM is in final stages or complete, most Bamf Roms are, and so are the liquid Roms. I think once we get a working ICS port, development will begin again, not much to port that hasnt already been made
> 
> Without RIL we will never see ics. That's what I have been reading.
> 
> Sent from my BAMF Mecha


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> Without RIL we will never see ics. That's what I have been reading.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I'm sure many thought the same about Gingerbread, but they were proven wrong. The code used for LTE by qualcomm is open source on their code aurora forum, so with some extra self-written code by slayher and xoomdev, we got gingerbread for the bolt. The same will happen again here, just slayher is busy with real life and xoomdev has taken a leave from the community. But now we have Protekk, twistedumbrella, and DroidVicious (who is definitely still working on ICS, and even MIUI ICS). And others like ihtfp69 who work wonders with OEM roms. Just because they develop for other devices doesn't mean they stop with another. DV does work for BOTH Galaxy Nexus versions, the Thunderbolt, the GS2, and is always looking for a new device to help out MIUI development on. He only does this because straight work on the Bolt is troublesome, since the LTE code is time consuming to port. Protekk has a Galaxy Nexus and an Inc2, but still works on the bolt with Team BAMF. ihtfp69 has both a GN and bolt and is about to release 1.3.5 of his rom. Development definitely hasn't stopped, just slowed. But what is expected for a device that is 3/4 a year old when better devices are out in just a few months. Developers have to stay relevant.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

It slows down for sure...not necessarily bad, it's nice how the ROMS I am running now are really stable and can last as a long as I want them to without bugs. Also, I don't have to check Rootz every day I do it more like every couple days or once a week. At the same time though it is nice to be able to flash something new every week and not see the same old stuff in the development section, but there is still some good development going on.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, only so much can be done to ROMs. There comes a time when there just isn't anything left to do to them, besides update bases as the become available. Most ROMs for the Tbolt are as good as they can get right now. Once we get a breakthrough with ICS, the development forums will start booming again.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

As fast as technology evolves, your looking at an average of 6 months of development with a phone before people move on to the next one

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------

